

Splitting the unsplittable - erpa1119
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2012/06/05/splitting.unsplittable

======
erpa1119
Summary: Researchers from the University of Bonn have just shown how a single
atom can be split into its two halves, pulled apart and put back together
again. While the word "atom" literally means "indivisible," the laws of
quantum mechanics allow dividing atoms -- similarly to light rays -- and
reuniting them. The researchers want to build quantum mechanics bridges by
letting the atom touch adjacent atoms while it is being pulled apart so that
it works like a bridge span between two pillars. The results have just been
published in the journal Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences.

